
The U.S. Private Sector Job Quality Index (JQI) - samfisher83
https://www.jobqualityindex.com/
======
based2
[https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/web/labour-market/quality-
of-e...](https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/web/labour-market/quality-of-
employment)

[https://www.etui.org/Topics/Labour-market-employment-
social-...](https://www.etui.org/Topics/Labour-market-employment-social-
policy/Job-quality-index-JQI)

------
ErikAugust
So we are back at around the 30-year low, along with a time around 2011.

